# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  "IN-KU Amazing Dance - III" Третий Конкурс хореографических постановок "Венок Терпсихоры - 2012"

## Symeon

*Администрация Форума "In-Ku" и Хореографический Художественный Совет приглашают всех пользователей, имеющих отношение к танцевальному искусству и хореографическому творчеству, принять участие в Третьем Форумском конкурсе хореографических постановок "IN-KU Amazing Dance" - "ВЕНОК ТЕРПСИХОРЫ - 2012".
*





*ЖЮРИ КОНКУРСА и его оргкомитет:*
1. *Елена Муха* - Председатель Хореографического Художественного Совета (с правом решающего голоса) (специализация - народный танец), председатель Жюри Конкурса, руководитель координаторов конкурса);
2. *Валерия Вержакова* - член Хореографического Художественного Совета (специализация любительский детский танец), член Жюри Конкурса, технический координатор);
3. *Ирина Шведкова* - член Хореографического Художественного Совета (специализация современный и эстрадный танец), член Жюри Конкурса, координатор по общим вопросам);
4. *Елена Лактионова* - член Хореографического Художественного Совета (специализация классический танец), член Жюри Конкурса, методический координатор)
5. *Независимый член Жюри Конкурса (фамилия и имя не разглашаются)* - представитель МОД ИН-КУ

*Сроки проведения конкурса:* *с 4 июня по 30 июня 2012г.*

*Сроки предоставления конкурсных материалов:* *с 21 мая по 3 июня 2012г.*

*Номинации конкурса:* *классический танец, народный танец, современный (эстрадный) танец, спортивный танец.*

*Специальная (отдельная) номинация:*
* "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения" - к конкурсу в этой номинации допускаются *только* хореографические материалы с участием детей дошкольных образовательных учреждений.

*Возрастные категории конкурса:* 
* "Baby" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 2-5 лет;
* "Дети-1" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 5-8 лет;
* "Дети-2" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 8-10 лет;
* "Юниоры-1" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 11-15 лет;
* "Молодежь-1" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 16-20 лет;
* "Молодежь-2" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 21-30 лет;
* "Сеньоры-1" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 30-45 лет;
* "Гранд-Сеньоры" - возраст участников танцевального номера 45 лет и старше.

*Критерии оценки конкурсных танцевальных композиций:*
*1. Композиция танцевального номера
 2. Техника исполнения
 3. Имидж (сюда входит костюм, макияж, аксессуары и т.д.)*

*Содержание конкурсных материалов:* видеозапись танцевального номера продолжительностью от двух до пяти минут; качество видео - высокое, не сжатое, сделанное видео-камерой или цифровой фото-камерой (видео, снятое при помощи телефона к конкурсу не допускается); качество звука - высокое; размер видео файла - не более 1Gb. Видео-материал должен быть записан не ранее 2010 года.
*Технический координатор конкурса вправе отклонить материал не соответствующий предъявляемым требованиям.*

*Порядок предоставления конкурсных материалов и регламент конкурса:*
1. Каждый из участников самостоятельно загружает свой видео файл на любой удобный файлообменник.

2. Ссылка на загруженный файл *строго* в срок *с 21 мая до 3 июня* отправляется техническому координатору конкуса. В письме также обязательно указывается: номинация конкурса, возрастная категория участников, название коллектива, Ф.,И.,О. руководителя и хореографа-постановщика номера, название танцевального номера.

*ПРИЕМ ВИДЕОМАТЕРИАЛОВ ЗАВЕРШЕН!*

3. Каждому участнику присваивается индивидуальный регистрационный номер. Полученные видео материалы участников конкурса *анонимно* размещаются техническим координатором конкурса на сервере YouTube, с указанием только регистрационного номера участника конкурса.

4. Видео плееры конкурсных танцевальных номеров с сервера YouTube размещаются *только координаторами* в этой теме конкурса. *Материалы, размещенные участниками в теме конкурса самостоятельно, будут немедленно удалены* без каких бы то ни было объяснений со стороны оргкомитета.

5. Голосование за конкурсные номера осуществляется *всеми пользователями* Форума путем нажатия кнопки "Спасибо!". Пользовательское голосование проходит *строго* с 1 июня по 20 июня 2012г.

6. Профессиональное Жюри в срок с 20 по 30 июня 2012г. принимает окончательное решение, определяет победителей и призеров в каждой из представленных на конкурс номинаций и возрастных категорий танцоров, учитывая количество полученных голосов пользователей, и, в основном, руководствуясь "Положением о проведении Хореографических конкурсов Форума IN-KU", разработанным и утвержденным Хореографическим Художественным Советом форума. Худсовет вправе не присуждать Гран-При конкурса, как и вправе присуждать не все места, как и вправе присуждать несколько призовых мест для конкурсантов, набравших по итогам конкурса одинаковое количество баллов.

6. Итоги конкурса будут опубликованы в этой теме Форума не позднее 30 июня 2012г.

7. Победители конкурса будут награждены Дипломами МОД Ин-Ку.

----------


## Mazaykina

Полностью поддерживаю идею и окажу поддержку этому проекту!



> Победители конкурса будут награждены Дипломами МОД Ин-Ку.


*Если в номинации будет участвовать более 10 конкурсантов, от администрации будут и призы.* 

*При общем количестве участников более 60 -ти, т.е 60 выставленных видео сюжетов в различных номинациях: 
Гран При победителю -  оплаченное проживание  на двоих 3 сут.  в 4-х звездочном отеле  в одной из европейских столиц.*

----------


## Mazaykina

Для быстрого информирования в интернете о конкурсе кликните на кнопки, расположенные вверху темы. А то времени очень мало, ведь завтра уже начинается прием работ!!!

[IMG]http://*********su/2030770m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Symeon

> * "Сеньоры-1" - возраст участников конкурсного танцевального номера 30-45 лет;
> * "Гранд-Сеньоры" - возраст участников танцевального номера 45 лет и старше.


*ВНИМАНИЮ УЧАСТНИКОВ КОНКУРСА!*

*По многочисленным просьбам, с согласия членов Художественного Совета и Жюри конкурса, оргкомитетом внесены изменения в регламент конкурса! Добавлены две возрастные категории: от 30 до 45 лет, и от 45 лет и старше. 

Ждем конкурсных хореографических материалов, участники которых подпадают под эти возрастные ограничения!*

----------


## Symeon

*ВНИМАНИЮ УЧАСТНИКОВ КОНКУРСА!*

Идя на встречу пожеланиям участников конкурса и членов Жюри, оргкомитет с согласия Хореографического Художественного Совета, внес поправки в сроки проведения конкурса. 
А именно: *конкурсные материалы принимаются до 23.00 3 июня , пользовательское голосование начнется с 10.00 4 июня и продлится до 00.00 30 июня*

----------


## Symeon

*ВНИМАНИЮ УЧАСТНИКОВ КОНКУРСА!*

Оргкомитет конкурса и Хореографический Художественный Совет пришли к единодушному решению о необходимости внесения дополнения в Регламент конкурса. А именно: к основным номинациям конкурса добавлена специальная (отдельная) номинация *"Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения".* 

В этой номинации будут представлены все материалы, подпадающие под это определение. Без дополнительной классификации танцевальныого направления: народный, эстрадный и т.п. Если автор представленного на конкурс материала посчитает нужным, возможным и того достойным, он вправе выставить свой материал в любой из основных конкурсных хореографических номинаций, прописанных в Положении и Регламенте конкурса. Но тогда уже он обязан соблюсти все эти условия, и не рассчитывать на снисходительное судейство членов Жюри. 

В обоих случаях автор материала *обязан* сообщить о своем решении техническому координатору конкурса. Для этого в сопроводительном письме нужно указать к какой категории оргкомитет должен отнести представленный конкурсный материал - *детский сад или общий конкурс.*

----------


## Symeon

*Все вопросы, возникающие у участников 
"IN-KU Amazing Dance - III" 
Третьего Конкурса хореографических постановок "Венок Терпсихоры - 2012" 
теперь задаются здесь. В той же теме оргкомитет, члены Жюри и члены Хореографического Художественного Совета постараются безотлагательно на них ответить.*

----------


## Symeon

*Многоуважаемые участники конкурса и пользователи из групп подержки конкурсантов!*

*До открытия третьего хореографического конкурса "Венок Терпсихоры - 2012" и до начала пользовательского голосования остались считанные часы. Уже совсем скоро, а именно: с 10.00 завтрашнего дня вы можете давать собственную оценку работам, представленным на конкурс.*

Убедительная просьба ко всем - и к тем, кто хочет победить, и к тем, кто хочет помочь одержать победу: не нужно устраивать массовых митингов, демонстраций, акций пропаганды и агитации, преследующих своей целью сподвигнуть к голосованию как можно бОльшее количество пользователей. Не нужно в беседках и курилках кидать клич "Знай наших!" , вывешивать плакаты "Даешь!", и транспаранты "Все как один!" Тактичнее будет использовать для этого личную почту, Skype, ICQ и другие средства индивидуального общения.

*Будьте взаимовежливы, корректны и уважительны! Соблюдайте соревновательную этику и этикет профессионального конкурсного общения!*

----------


## Symeon

*"IN-KU Amazing Dance - III" 
Третий Конкурс хореографических постановок "Венок Терпсихоры - 2012"*

*ОБЪЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ОТКРЫТЫМ!*
*Всем участникам конкурса - УДАЧИ,
Всем организаторам - БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ,
Всем Членам Жюри - УСПЕХОВ В РАБОТЕ!!!*

----------


## Symeon

*01*

*Хореографическая постановка "Цветы сакуры". 
Номинация: «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*02*

*Хореографическая постановка "На палубе". 
Номинация: «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*03*

*Хореографическая постановка "Антошка". 
Номинация: «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория участников: "Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*04*

*Хореографическая постановка "Чарли Чаплин". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*05*

*Хореографическая постановка "Бублички". 
Номинация: «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*06*

*Хореографическая постановка "На одесском привозе". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Молодежь-1" (16-20 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*07*

*Хореографическая постановка "У медведя во бору". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*.

----------


## Symeon

*08*

*Танцевальная постановка "Всем павшим посвящается..". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Молодежь-1" (16-20 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*09*

*Хореографическая постановка "Цирк". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*10*

*Хореографическая постановка "Танец с шарфами". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*11*

*Хореографическая постановка "Песочница". 
Номинация ""Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория "Baby" (2-5 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*12*

*Хореографическая постановка "Cестрицы-озорницы". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*13*

*Хореографическая постановка "Вальс". 
Номинация: "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*14*

*Хореографическая постановка "Весёлые страусята". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-2" (8-10 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*15*

*Хореографическая постановка "Русский танец". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*16*

*Хореографическая постановка "Плывут по небу облака...". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*17*

*Хореографическая постановка "Акварельки". 
Номинация "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория "Baby" (2-5 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*18*

*Хореографическая постановка "Журавли". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*19*

*Хореографическая постановка "Матрёшки". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*20*

*Хореографическая постановка "Гармонь моя". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*21*

*Хореографическая постановка "Россия, мы дети твои!". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*22*

*Хореографическая постановка "Вальс с веерами". 
Номинация: «Классический танец»; 
возрастная категория: "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*23*

*Хореографическая постановка "Утренние новости". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*24*

*Хореографическая постановка "Как Зима с Весною повстречалась...". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*25*

*Хореографическая постановка "Преображение". 
Номинация: «Классический танец»; 
возрастная категория: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*26*

*Хореографическая постановка "Алёнушки". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*27*

*Хореографическая постановка "Снежная сказка". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*28*

*Хореографическая постановка "Вальс". 
Номинация: «Классический танец»; 
возрастная категория: ""Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*29*

*Хореографическая постановка "Кошачий рок-н-ролл". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Сеньоры - 1" (30-45 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*31*

*Хореографическая постановка "Весёлые поварята". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория "Baby" (2-5 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*32*

*Хореографическая постановка "Танец с зонтиками". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*33*

*Хореографическая постановка "Украинский танец". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Сеньоры-1" (30-45 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*34*

*Хореографическая постановка "Дамы и джентльмены". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*35*

*Хореографическая постановка "Удмуртский танец "Тыпыртон" ("Топотушки"). Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*36*

*Хореографическая постановка "Случай на лесной полянке". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*37*

*Хореографическая постановка "Божья коровка". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория "Baby" (2-5 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*38*

*Хореографическая постановка "Ковбои и Барби". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*39*

*Хореографическая постановка "Белоснежка и гномы". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*40*

*Хореографическая постановка "Казань". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*41*

*Хореографическая постановка "Матуля Белорусь" (Мамочка Беларусь). 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*42*

*Хореографическая постановка "Восточные мотивы". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*43*

*Хореографическая постановка "Это новое поколение". 
Номинация - спортивный танец; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*44*

*Хореографическая постановка "Парасольки" ("Зонтики"). 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*45*

*Хореографическая постановка "Бабочки". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*46*

*Хореографическая постановка "Салажата". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*47*

*Хореографическая постановка "Тропические бабочки". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-2" (8-10 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*48*

*Хореографическая постановка "Танец Разбойников". 
Номинация «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория "Дети-2" (8-10 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*49*

*Хореографическая постановка "Мышиный рок-н-ролл". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*50*

*Хореографическая постановка "Сапожки". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Baby" (2-5 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*51*

*Хореографическая постановка "Ярмарка красок". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-2" (8-10 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*52*

*Хореографическая постановка "Дівчина -Весна". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: Юниоры-1 (11-15 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*53*

*Хореографическая постановка "Вальс". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*54*

*Хореографическая постановка "Весна на крыше". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*55*

*Хореографическая постановка "Матросский танец". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*56*

*Хореографическая постановка "Болливуд настроение". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*57*

*Хореографическая постановка "Дискотека на причале". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*58*

*Хореографическая постановка "Белорусский народный танец "Бульба" ". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*59*

*Хореографическая постановка "Заводные куклы". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*60*

*Хореографическая постановка "Чудо-детство". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*61*

*Хореографическая постановка "Валенки". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*62*

*Хореографическая постановка "Татарский танец "Гармошка". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*63*

*Хореографическая постановка "Красная Армия". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*64*

*Хореографическая постановка "Цыганский танец". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Молодежь-2" (21-30 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*65*

*Хореографическая постановка "Матрешки". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*66*

*Хореографическая постановка "Салдым". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Сеньоры - 1" (30-45 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*67*

*Хореографическая постановка "Флотский танец". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Молодежь-2" (21-30 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*68*

*Хореографическая постановка "Салажата". 
Номинация – «Спортивный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*69*

*Хореографическая постановка "Украинский танец". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Сеньоры-1" (30-45 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*70*

*Хореографическая постановка "Болливуд". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Юниоры-1" (11-15лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*71*

*Хореографическая постановка "Мамбо по-русски". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*72*

*Хореографическая постановка "Дети должны танцевать!". 
Номинация – «овременный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1, Юниоры-1"*

----------


## Symeon

*73*

*Хореографическая постановка "Музыкальная фантазия". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*74*

*Хореографическая постановка "Тигры". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*75*

*Хореографическая постановка "Черевички". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*76*

*Хореографическая постановка "Рыжий Ап". 
Номинация – «Спортивный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*77*

*Хореографическая постановка " Няньöн - солöн" ("Хлебом - солью"). 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*78*

*Хореографическая постановка "Танец с ложками". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*79*

*Хореографическая постановка "Танец с мячами, обручами, цветами, шарами". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*80*

*Хореографическая постановка "Красно солнышко". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*81*

*Хореографическая постановка "Еврейский танец". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Молодежь-2" (21-30 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*82*

*Хореографическая постановка "Танцующий огонь". 
Номинация – «Спортивный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*83*

*Хореографическая постановка "Сороконожки". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*84*

*Хореографическая постановка " "Выль пимы" " ("Новые пимы"). 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*85*

*Хореографическая постановка "Ирландский танец". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*86*

*Хореографическая постановка "Ушастый нянь". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*87*

*Хореографическая постановка "Робот Бронислав". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*88*

*Хореографическая постановка "Кадриль". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Юниоры-1" (11 - 15 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*89*

*Хореографическая постановка "Танец белых медведей". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*90*

*Хореографическая постановка "Варенька". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*91*

*Хореографическая постановка "Гадание". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Молодёжь-1" (16-20 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*92*

*Хореографическая постановка "Серпски данце". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*93*

*Хореографическая постановка "Цветение сакуры". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет)*.

----------


## Symeon

*94*

*Хореографическая постановка «Танец Ночки и Феечек». 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*95*

*Хореографическая постановка "Стиляги". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*96*

*Хореографическая постановка "Армия прекрасных половин". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Молодежь-2" (21-30 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*97*

*Хореографическая постановка "Камаринская". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Молодёжь-2" (21-30 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*98*

*Хореографическая постановка "Горошинки". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*99*

*Хореографическая постановка "Вальс". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Молодёжь-1" (16-20 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*100*

*Хореографическая постановка "Русская пляска". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*101*

*Хореографическая постановка "Капитошка". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*102*

*Хореографическая постановка "Рождественские грёзы". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Молодёжь - 1" (16-20 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*103*

*Хореографическая постановка "Прогулка". 
Номинация "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория "Baby" (2-5 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*104*

*Хореографическая постановка "Ромашка". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-2" (8-10 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*105*

*Хореографическая постановка "Детская любовь". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------

светуша (29.02.2016)

----------


## Symeon

*106*

*Хореографическая постановка "Птицы". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Молодёжь-1" (16-20 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*107*

*Хореографическая постановка "Воришка и детектив". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*108*

*Хореографическая постановка "Когда живёшь любовью". 
Номинация – «Современный (эстрадный) танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Молодёжь-1" (16-20 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*109*

*Хореографическая постановка "Фермерша". 
Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*110*

*Хореографическая постановка "Тортуга". 
Номинация - «Спортивный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Молодежь-2" (21-30 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*111*

*Хореографическая постановка "Пиратское танго "Попрощаемся с Джеком!". 
Номинация - «Спортивный танец»; 
возрастная категория конкурса: "Молодежь-2" (21-30 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*112*

*Хореографическая постановка "Мир! Мир! Мир!". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*113*

* Хореографическая постановка "Танец с цветами". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*114*

*Хореографическая постановка "Куколка". 
Номинация - современный (эстрадный) танец; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Baby" (2-5 лет)*

----------


## Symeon

*115*

*Хореографическая постановка "Калмыцкий танец" ("Махлата би"). 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*116*

*Хореографическая постановка "Валенки". 
Номинация - современный (эстрадный) танец; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Юниоры-1" (11-15 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*117*

*Хореографическая постановка "Зимняя фантазия". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Symeon

*118*

*Хореографическая постановка "Варенька". 
Номинация - "Детский Сад. Музыкально-ритмические движения"; 
возрастная категория конкурса - "Дети-1" (5-8 лет).*

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ровно полночь! тема открыта для голосования! Всем удачи и успехов! 
Только не забывайте  про объективность.*
*И просьба!!! Не присылать больше материал!!! Прием видео завершен!*

----------


## Symeon

*Вниманию участников конкурса и их поклонников!*

Разумеется, понятно и приятно стремление пользователей обсудить, поделиться впечатлениями об увиденных хореографических постановках, высказать свое мнение, свои пожелания, одобрения и т.п. 

Конкурсанты же, в свою очередь, с нетерпением ждут ваших отзывов о своем творчестве, и, несомненно, будут рады любому вашему комментарию.

Оргкомитет конкурса считает целесообразным, более уместным, и одинаково удобным для всех, чтобы комментирование происходило непосредственно на странице, где размещено конкурсное видео - на сервере YouTube. Так всем будет понятно *ЧТО* именно обсуждается и *КОМУ ИМЕННО* предназначены все отзывы. Именно поэтому конкурсная тема закрыта для сообщений пользователей.

----------


## Mazaykina

> При общем количестве участников более 60 -ти, т.е 60 выставленных видео сюжетов в различных номинациях: 
> Гран При победителю - *оплаченное проживание на двоих 3 сут. в 4-х звездочном отеле в одной из европейских столиц.*


Хочу внести некоторые добавления по главному призу.
Несмотря на то, что участников чуть- чуть не хватило, а именно:
*Участников конкурса - 50*
Но зато выставлено* номеров - 118*
Суммарно продолжительность всех присланных видео составляет -* 6 часов 13 минут 58 секунд.*
Бедные члены жюри...
Скачанных и перезалитых Гб информации посчитать не удалось и навряд ли удастся.

-------------
Я свое слово держу: *Победитель Главного приза, Гран ПРИ конкурса получает путевку в одну из столиц Европы, как и было заявлено ранее.*

----------


## Anais

> *84*
> 
> *Хореографическая постановка " "Выль пимы" " ("Новые пимы"). 
> Номинация – «Народный танец»; 
> возрастная категория конкурса: "Дети-1" (5-8 лет)*


Где можно взять аудиозапись к этому танцу?

----------

